# Eastern & Australasian ship 'Nellore' post war 1945



## nickwilson89

I knew the ships well because in Jardines in the 50s and 60s we were in competion with them on the Australia- Japan run but after all these years I have forgotten the provance of the Nellore, Arafura, etc and other ships aqquired after the war. Can any one help? Google had nothing as far as I could see.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## Robert Macdonald

nickwilson89 said:


> I knew the ships well because in Jardines in the 50s and 60s we were in competion with them on the Australia- Japan run but after all these years I have forgotten the provance of the Nellore, Arafura, etc and other ships aqquired after the war. Can any one help? Google had nothing as far as I could see.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Nick


----------



## Robert Macdonald

There is an excellent website Miramer Ship index which can give you full details of
E& A Ships and where they ended.

I sailed on Nellore you mentioned in 1959. Joined E&A in 1986 till I retired in 2001.
By then although we were employed by E&A we actually served on Australia Japan Line on containerships Arafura and Ariake. E&A was finally put to bed when those to ships were put under P&O-Nedlloyd in mid 1990s

I served mostly on Arafura and was lucky to actually command her on last two voyages before she was handed over to P&O as Chitral in 1990. I then joined new Arafura on her maiden voyage.

Mirimar Ship Index Welcome to the Miramar Ship Index | Miramar Ship Index
There is an excellent website Miramer Ship index which can give you full details of
E& A Ships and where they ended.

I sailed on Nellore you mentioned in 1959. Joined E&A in 1986 till I retired in 2001.
By then although we were employed by E&A we actually served on Australia Japan Line on containerships Arafura and Ariake. E&A was finally put to bed when those to ships were put under P&O-Nedlloyd in mid 1990s

I served mostly on Arafura and was lucky to actually command her on last two voyages before she was handed over to P&O as Chitral in 1990. I then joined new Arafura on her maiden voyage.

Mirimar Ship Index Welcome to the Miramar Ship Index | Miramar Ship Index


----------



## nickwilson89

Thank you, Bob. Johnny Arthur keeps me updated on your progress and the sadly also the fast dwindling list of Old Jardineers on the Gold Coast, etc. 

I think at the same time Johnny joined the Eastern Queen in late 1959 in Sydney, Jon Rainbird, also ex.E&A like you, joined as Fouth Mate. I went ashore to take my ticket when the Queen returned to HK southbound and lost touch with him completely. A really nice guy and if you know, share what became of him with me. 

Stinking hot here in BC but we have been promised our first rain in 50 days on Friday.

Nick

PS My original question came about from seeing a photo of the Nellore and the Eastern lying alongside at Taikoo in the 50s that appeared in the Gwailo.com website. N


----------



## frankkeavy

nickwilson89 said:


> Thank you, Bob. Johnny Arthur keeps me updated on your progress and the sadly also the fast dwindling list of Old Jardineers on the Gold Coast, etc.
> 
> I think at the same time Johnny joined the Eastern Queen in late 1959 in Sydney, Jon Rainbird, also ex.E&A like you, joined as Fouth Mate. I went ashore to take my ticket when the Queen returned to HK southbound and lost touch with him completely. A really nice guy and if you know, share what became of him with me.
> 
> Stinking hot here in BC but we have been promised our first rain in 50 days on Friday.
> 
> Nick
> 
> PS My original question came about from seeing a photo of the Nellore and the Eastern lying alongside at Taikoo in the 50s that appeared in the Gwailo.com website. N


I was a cadet in E&A from 1957 to 1960, spent most of my time on the Nellore other than one round trip on the Nankin. Jon Rainbird is in Brisbane, he recently visited my friend who was also ex E&A.
I could probably put you in touch with Jon.


----------



## nickwilson89

Thank you, for your offer, but after the passage of 62 years I think it is on the late side to renew old friendships. If you are in touch with Jon though, please let him know the old second mate, Nick, still retains very fond memories of the two short months we sailed together. To-day all I can only remember walking the streets of Yokkaichi together one morning, the first port for discharging our precious wool cargo, and I think it was that voyage when the Eastern Queen won the fictious Blue Riband for the fastest direct passge from Brisbane , eleven days or something like that. Nick


----------



## frankkeavy

nickwilson89 said:


> Thank you, for your offer, but after the passage of 62 years I think it is on the late side to renew old friendships. If you are in touch with Jon though, please let him know the old second mate, Nick, still retains very fond memories of the two short months we sailed together. To-day all I can only remember walking the streets of Yokkaichi together one morning, the first port for discharging our precious wool cargo, and I think it was that voyage when the Eastern Queen won the fictious Blue Riband for the fastest direct passge from Brisbane , eleven days or something like that. Nick





nickwilson89 said:


> Thank you, for your offer, but after the passage of 62 years I think it is on the late side to renew old friendships. If you are in touch with Jon though, please let him know the old second mate, Nick, still retains very fond memories of the two short months we sailed together. To-day all I can only remember walking the streets of Yokkaichi together one morning, the first port for discharging our precious wool cargo, and I think it was that voyage when the Eastern Queen won the fictious Blue Riband for the fastest direct passge from Brisbane , eleven days or something like that. Nick


I'm in daily email contact with my friend so will pass on your regards & no doubt my friend will pass it on to Jon.
Frank


----------



## nickwilson89

Thanks.I stayed with the company another six yeras but never ran into Jon again. I think I assumed he had been lured into matrimony  in Australia or NZ and gone on the coast for 'better pay but lousy ocnditions' Nick


----------



## frankkeavy

nickwilson89 said:


> Thanks.I stayed with the company another six yeras but never ran into Jon again. I think I assumed he had been lured into matrimony in Australia or NZ and gone on the coast for 'better pay but lousy ocnditions' Nick


Jones did Mastets in UK, sailed with RFA. Returned to Aus as a married man.
I haven't kept in touch other than the occasional mention from my friend in Brisbane.
Frank


----------



## frankkeavy

I see a couple of auto fills in that last message.
I've heard back from my friend in Brisbane who received a reply from Jon, if you email your address I can forward on Jon's email.
Frank
[email protected]


----------

